# Chief of the Land Staff Update



## Gunner (11 Aug 2005)

Chief of the Land Staff Update
Lieutenant-General Marc Caron

Welcome to the first edition of my electronic newsletter.  This is an interesting and significant period for the Army and the Canadian Forces. The Government has released a new Defence Policy Statement and the Chief of Defence Staff is developing a plan for the transformation of the CF. The Army has been actively involved in an ongoing process of transformation for more than a year now, and we will synchronize our efforts to support the Canadian Forces transformation.

This newsletter is intended to give you a quick overview and update of the Army's activities. Should you wish to dig deeper, you will find detailed information on our efforts to transform the Army into a strategically relevant and tactically decisive medium-weight force on our website www.army.gc.ca   It is my intention to update you at least three times a year on topics and issues pertaining to your Army.

Managing The Army's Readiness

One of the four major objectives of the Army Strategy, Advancing with Purpose, is the establishment of the Managed Readiness System that forecasts, up to six years in advance, the activities of all Army units and resources needed to maintain prescribed readiness levels. This disciplined approach allows the Army to better manage operational tempo while greatly improving predictability for our soldiers and their families. Units will move through a three-phase cycle of reconstitution, training and high readiness, usually culminating in an overseas deployment.

In August 2004, following a decade of unprecedented high operational and personnel tempo, the overnment granted an eighteen-month "regeneration period." This period is being used to set conditions so that we can generate Army capability - units which are well trained, well-equipped and ready to deploy - on a sustainable and predictable basis.

The Army Regeneration Plan synchronizes all of the regeneration, transformation, force generation and sustainment activities designed to ensure that the Army can meet its Defence tasks. This leads to the Managed Readiness System which aligns the Army vision, strategy, mission, objectives, tasks and resources and achieves a balance among them. While the impact of the recently published Defence Policy Statement and the resulting CF strategy will necessitate adjustments, the Managed Readiness System remains a robust, adaptable, flexible and responsive system enabling the Army to deploy the right mix of capabilities to the right place, at the right time, producing a focused and integrated effect.

Changes to The CF Missions In Sierra Leone (Ops Reptile and Sculpture)

Operation REPTILE, Canada's contribution to the UN mission in Sierra Leone (UNAMSIL), was designed to help achieve peace in the region through disarmament, demobilization and reintegration of the belligerent forces. Three CF members were deployed as UN Military Observers on Op REPTILE. The Security Council announced on 30 March, 2004 that UNAMSIL would retain a residual presence in Sierra Leone for an initial period of six months from 1 Jan 05. Therefore UN troops were to be in Sierra Leone at least until 30 Jun 05. However, for the CF, this rotation (Roto 11) that ended June 30, was the final deployment.

Operation SCULPTURE is Canada's military contribution to the British-led International Military Advisory and Training Team (IMATT) initiative; CF members began serving with IMATT in Sierra Leone in November 2000. In response to a formal request from the United Kingdom Ministry of Defence, the Minister of National Defence approved the increase of three personnel for Op SCULPTURE. This increase will take effect with Roto 9, which deployed in June 2005. It included an additional Master Warrant Officer who deployed as a Brigade Advisory Support Team (BAST) advisor, along with the two existing MWOs. The increase also included two Warrant Officer instructors for the Armed Forces Training Center in Benguema. They will teach Junior NCO, Senior NCO and Officer leadership training in a Battle School and Jungle Warfare environment.

These two missions in Sierra Leone are just two examples of Canadian soldiers serving to further peace and stability in far-flung corners of the globe.

Army Transformation - Punching Above our Weight

Army Transformation is an exciting and fast moving opportunity that will touch every soldier. It is a change that will see the implementation of the Army Vision and Army Strategy, and the development of an immensely capable Land Force component of the Canadian Forces. Information on Army Transformation can be found at www.army.gc.ca

Army Training to Focus on "The Three-Block War"

Experience on missions of the last few years has confirmed and reinforced our view of the way ahead: the Canadian Army must be prepared to fight and win the "three-block war." On the first block of the three-block war, we will deliver humanitarian aid or assist others in doing that. On the second, we will conduct stabilization or peace support operations. On the third, we will be engaged in a high-intensity fight. We must be ready to conduct these operations simultaneously and very close to one another. We must be prepared to conduct them in large urban centres and complex terrain. Information on the Three-Block War can be found at www.army.gc.ca


----------



## Matt_Fisher (11 Aug 2005)

The information he is putting forth is relatively old news.

Is there anything of substance here, or am I missing something?


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Is there anything of substance here?


not from this guy


----------

